# Business startup plan/template



## Workaholic (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I am planning on starting a small tree company in time for the spring, however I am having a tough time finding good information/advice on starting a business in this industry. I have been climbing for a couple years and I have a rough idea how much money I will require to purchase a truck, liability insurance, and some more equipment/tools that I will require. I plan on renting a chipper for my first couple months until my business seems to be steady enough that I can afford buying one. 

Does anyone have a link to a good startup plan/template or advice on what other information I should look into before starting up, and tips on pricing jobs as a new company. Any feedback is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't think there is really a "one size fits all" what has worked for me may not work for the next guy, even in the same town, never mind across the US.

I can say this, it's expensive to start out... the amount of $$$ Carl and I have in equipment is scary!
Expect to eat Ramen for a few years!


----------



## Oldmaple (Mar 10, 2015)

Big problem for many is under capitalization. Not enough money to get through slow winter/economy. Desperation for money leads to underbidding jobs or bidding work that you're not set up to do. Being in the "I need the work" situation because the house payment is due, etc. is a recipe for business failure. Know your costs, travel time, employees, equipment, equipment replacement, down time, profit to calculate rate.


----------



## pro94lt (Mar 11, 2015)

Oldmaple said:


> Big problem for many is under capitalization. Not enough money to get through slow winter/economy. Desperation for money leads to underbidding jobs or bidding work that you're not set up to do. Being in the "I need the work" situation because the house payment is due, etc. is a recipe for business failure. Know your costs, travel time, employees, equipment, equipment replacement, down time, profit to calculate rate.


That's a great post.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Jan 17, 2016)

I used enloop.com to rough one out then I tweaked it till it fit. I did my LLC through Legalzoom.com. There really is no one size fits all approach, but I was ab,etc to get grants from the Veterans Small Business Association after doing the leg work.


----------



## rtsims (Jan 19, 2016)

Renting a chipper for a few months then buying one sounds a little unrealistic. Not be rude. It took me a year and a half to pay cash for my first chipper which was a bc935 that I paid 10k for. 5 years later I have a new chipper, that I did not pay cash for.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 20, 2016)




----------

